# Just a Black Cat!



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Boy,with a little colour!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mesmerizing eyes!
I love black cats and he is a very good looking specimen.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> I love black cats and he is a very good looking specimen.


Thank You! 

He certainly likes his groceries!

:--smirk:


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Who would not want to adopt a face like this!


----------

